# Large Humidor Plans approx 1500 cigars



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello,
I just finished building my 16' x 20' cigar shed. I'm now looking for ideas and plans for a large humidor. I plan on using Birch plywood for box and facing with hard maple. Torn between traditional cabinet and locker styles any and all comments welcomed. Yes my wife is very understanding. I have approx 1500 cigars collected over many years and yes I do rotate new and old. The older ones are smoked on very special occasions and enjoyed with close family and closer friends. Currently they reside in multiple humidors coolerdors tupperdors etc. I think it's time they all live in the same home under one roof.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey Paul,

Your request is rather vague, but I'll throw my tuppence at it anyway.

My biggest concern, when locating anything I want ready access to, is my height. I'm 6'4", so I like things higher than what most people prefer. For a humidor, in a man cave, I would take that into account and build it to stand between my waist and my shoulders. This would enable me easy ergonomic access and also the ability to quickly ID the label. I don't like bending and I don't like reaching. I like things "right there". In a cave of that magnitude. I'd seriously consider a moderate sized walk-in, rather than a stand-alone humidor.


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Sounds interesting, Be sure and post pics of whatever you decide.


----------

